# Kitty came running when I had a panic attack, she was downstairs



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

It was really cute in hindsight but she was no where near me, in fact, right before it happened I had come upstairs leaving her in her window perch DOWNSTAIRS and then a message I got triggered a panic attack and within a minute I heard the jingle of Zoe's bell and she was running, she came running into my room and into my lap.
Cute as heck in hindsight, but how did she know I was freaking out from all the way downstairs???


----------



## Dude111 (Feb 24, 2016)

Ah kitty knew you were in distress!!!!!

Im glad your ok










God bless our kitty friends!!


----------



## cdj1975 (Feb 28, 2012)

somehow they know. Alex used to make the best nurse, when I or one of the kids was sick he laid right next to them.


----------



## Dude111 (Feb 24, 2016)

Yup lower life forms usually have terrific senses


----------



## Sundown (Aug 11, 2014)

I think some cats just know. My step sister's daughter's (step niece??) cat once saved her life. The daughter lived in the basement apartment of her mother's house. Her cat never went into the main house without her. One day the cat went into the house and wouldn't leave my step sister alone. She took the cat downstairs and discovered her daughter had tried to take her own life with sleeping pills.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

I believe animals are so much more in tune with the energy around us and they can sense our emotions much better than most other humans. We humans just become desensitized to it over time usually because we get so many mixed signals from language and facial expressions, etc... so even if we DO feel that energy broadcasting our true emotions, we question it because we'll SAY we're fine when really we're not or something. animals don't have spoken words so they are not fooled. they know the truth.

Your kitty KNEW you needed comfort and that's so awesome that she wanted to be there for you!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't know that it's anything mystical. A panic attack causes an increase in breathing rate. MowMow is SUPER sensitive to that. If I start to hyperventilate he goes bonkers clmbing on me.

The cat may have just heard a change in breathing and realized it indicated a problem.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Ditto what Krissy said. But, I think it has to do with your scent as well. Since human's have such a crappy sense of smell (comparatively) we don't even consider this, but when your emotional state changes so do your hormones, and the scent you give off. Animals can definitely smell the change in emotional state and some will react to it very strongly - especially if they can't see you.

Each animal has a sense hierarchy; which sense will they 'believe' or trust first. With people we tend to believe what someone says (sense of hearing/speaking), then their body language (visual sense), then everything else all jumbled together. Dogs and cats both go FIRST to body language (visual), then to the way you smell, and THEN to sounds.

This causes a lot of inter-species communication issues, but in some cases it's a positive. In this case, you've found a positive, as animals can often help with improving our mental states to some extent.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hmmmmm, so my bratz DO know when I'm about to murderize them.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Yup. And when you're faking being mad. Muffin's a pro at calling my 'Mad Mommy' bluff.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yup. I get this look. "Bring it."


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

The smartest cat I ever had was a tiny medium hair silver tabby, a pretty little thing who clearly had some silver Persian in her. She'd do things like try to open a door by hanging from the doorknob with her front paws and swinging back and forth, or trying to turn on the cold water tab in the bathtub by clawing at it and then peering up the spout to see if anything came out yet.

I lived in an apartment complex that had 2 decorative natural gas flares out in the courtyard. She'd seen them every day of her life and never paid them any mind, but one day I was in the bedroom on the other side of the apartment and she came running in meowing frantically, racing back and forth between me and the patio window that overlooked the courtyard. I looked out and saw some of the neighbourhood juvenile delinquents setting fires underneath the flares. On a dry October day when the place was full of dead leaves. I managed to round up the little monsters and make them clean it up.

Somehow she knew the difference between fire that was supposed to be there (gas flares), and fire that wasn't (bonfires in dry leaves). Eventually the condo board shut down the flares, but I've always thought that she prevented a serious fire that day.


----------

